# Why does my puppy whine?



## HI_ (Oct 17, 2010)

My puppy allways whine why anyone now that answer?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

HI_ said:


> My puppy allways whine why anyone now that answer?


Ah, this is why we humans get to think and figure it out! Cause it's not always for the same reason.

The main reason my puppies whine if I leave them is because they are 'pack' animals and usually spent 100% of their first 8 weeks or so with, among, ontop, underneath, their littermates and/or mom. Never alone, always safe and happy. 

To help I try to make sure when I am home, that I'm in the same room with them. If I use the crate at night,the crate is in my bedroom. Otherwise I use babygates and closed doors to keep us in the same room safely. So my puppy won't do the natural and normal thing of whining to 'tell' me I forgot them.

They also can whine cause they are bored bored bored. And since the littermates and momdog are again missing, I need to step up to make life fun and exciting. Tons of toys and play. Changing my day (life?) for the first year or so to include scheduled puppy time, walking time, CLASS time, socialization time.

Best thing about all that, when I do it right and enough for the puppy, is that it all wears them out! And a sleeping puppy is a QUIET puppy! As well as being a happy puppy.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Dharma whines mostly when she wants the cat to come out and play. Otherwise she is a pretty quiet girl (except when she is running the fence line to bark at the neighbor's dogs). Puppies whine for lots of different reasons. The challenge is figuring out what they want and taking care of the problem. Good luck with that and if you ever get it all figured out let us know!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is your puppy whining when it's not crated?
is your puppy whining when it's out of the crate
and your near by?


----------



## allexblake (Sep 14, 2010)

Ginger whines when we go outside without her. She will also whine when she needs to go out.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta whines and talks to me all the time. I don't think there's any reason other than that. She and I are here alone a lot of the time and so I talk to her a lot...I think she's just talking back.


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

My puppy is a huge whiner. He whined the first 2 days I had him, in the car for the first several car rides, whines when we are in a new place, when he's in a room alone (of course that is very a very short time), and even when he is tired and looking for a place to lay down. Right now he is chewing on a nylabone edible bone and is whining. I think he's a "fraidy dog" and we are trying to expose him to lots of new places/people to make him less afraid. We nicknamed him cry baby.


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

Timber also does a lot of talking and whining. He does it for many, many reason. The only ONE time I felt like he was whining from being upset was when we first brought him home and he was away from Mommy, Daddy and Sissy.
Other than that....I think Timber just like to talk. Sometimes when he whines because I wont let him mouth the cat, he sounds just like a monkey! It cracks me up.
Anyway...I love how GSD's use their voices to communicate.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Deuce whines when he needs to go outside.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

LOL. Mac whines for all of the reasons mentioned above. He also huffs & puffs and sighs....like he's thinking "this sucks...I'm not getting my way"


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

allexblake said:


> Ginger whines when we go outside without her. She will also whine when she needs to go out.


This is exactly what Zorro does too. Only when he wants to be let out or when he is left alone and wants company. As long as we are int he same room (even though he is in the create), he'll be fine .


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine oddly does not bark so whining is his communication method...whine by bedroom door (mommy come out), whine in kitchen (food!), whine in x pen (let me out), whine when being petted (I love you keep petting me, whine in car (wee this is fun!)

I only have heard my boy bark at the vacuum and at a horse.


----------

